# A Feast from the Forest, Fresh Venison



## chilerelleno (Jan 30, 2017)

This weekend I was lucky enough to get out hunting on a buddy's private property, "Thanks George."
A better weekend could not have been asked for, cool temps, scattered clouds and plenty of sunshine.
Patience and persistence was finally rewarded with a nice buck and doe on Saturday.

And that means...  Fresh Venison!

*Full Menu*
Fresh Venison, Grilled
Sauteed Onions/Bell Peppers
Fresh Green Beans
Saffron Rice

*Backstraps Stuffed with Conecuh Cajun Sausage with Green Onion and Bell Pepper.  *
Seasoned with sea salt, garlic and herbs.
Seared in a cast iron skillet and finished on the grill.

Note: I pre-grilled the sausage before stuffing the backstraps, nice and hot-n-juicy so as to add that fat to the venison.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jan 30, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jan 30, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jan 30, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jan 30, 2017







*Money Shots*














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jan 30, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jan 30, 2017







*Grilled Venison Backstraps and Tenderloins, with Conecuh Cajun Sausage*
Seasoned with EVOO, sea salt, smoked paprika, garlic, herbs and cilantro.

Served with butter sauteed onions and bell peppers, with garlic and red pepper.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jan 30, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jan 30, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jan 30, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jan 30, 2017







*Money Shot*














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jan 30, 2017


----------



## b-one (Jan 30, 2017)

Looks tasty,keep taking them critters I hate running into them!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 30, 2017)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty,keep taking them critters I hate running into them!


Will do b-one, I do my best every year to thin the herd as much as possible  :781:


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 31, 2017)

Great thread!

Everything looks absolutely delicious!

Point worthy for sure!

And congrats on making the carousel!

Al


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 31, 2017)

Great looking Bambi!


----------



## tallbm (Jan 31, 2017)

Congrats on the hunt and great looking meal!

Let me know if you are interested in a Braised Venison Shank recipe.  It is to die for... well for a deer to die for 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The Venison Shank now competes for my favorite part of the deer due to this recipe and everyone who has tried it seems to rave about it.  Best of all no more grinding or cleaning tons of silver skin and tendon, etc. from the annoying shanks. 

Win Win WIn!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 31, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Great thread!
> 
> Everything looks absolutely delicious!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al, for the kind words and Point too.


MyOwnIdaho said:


> Great looking Bambi!


Thanks,appreciate the Point.


TallBM said:


> Congrats on the hunt and great looking meal!
> 
> Let me know if you are interested in a Braised Venison Shank recipe.  It is to die for... well for a deer to die for :32:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment.
Yes, I would indeed be interested in that recipe, please and thank you.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 31, 2017)

Wow that looks great,,, love me some venison,, POINT

DS


----------



## mowin (Jan 31, 2017)

Good lord does that look good.  :drool

Congrats on the successful hunts. Thumbs Up

Definitely gotta give ya a point.  

:points:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice smoke! 

Points for creativity!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 31, 2017)

driedstick said:


> Wow that looks great,,, love me some venison,, POINT
> 
> DS


Venison FTW!  Thanks for the Point.


mowin said:


> Good lord does that look good.  :drool
> 
> Congrats on the successful hunts. Thumbs Up
> 
> ...


Thanks, appreciate the compliments and Point.


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice smoke!
> 
> Points for creativity!


Thanks for the Point.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks great Chile, I am going to have try this one, We have an abundance of wild game in the freezer right now.... Until I get home for spring......


----------



## unclejhim (Jan 31, 2017)

Wow that looks great! I'll have to try that. Points for sure.


----------



## unclejhim (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm sure interested in the venison shank recipe. I was going to make Osso Buco with mine buy I'm always looking for something new.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 31, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Thanks Al, for the kind words and Point too.
> Thanks,appreciate the Point.
> Thanks for the compliment.
> Yes, I would indeed be interested in that recipe, please and thank you.





unclejhim said:


> I'm sure interested in the venison shank recipe. I was going to make Osso Buco with mine buy I'm always looking for something new.


Ok guys I just posted the recipe here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/258083/braised-venison-shanks

It happens to be a favorite among the members of my online hunting community.  Some of those guys can't even make it past the blending of the sauce into gravy phase and have reported eating most of the meat while waiting to skim the fat off the gravy/sauce hahaha.

Another note, venison shanks are quite long so no need to sear these guys unless you do like I do in the "notes" section of the post and use tree limb loppers to cut the shank down in size.  Even then searing 4 shanks takes a big pot so I just go without searing and it is amazing.  You wouldn't notice any difference.

In my opinion this is the only way to deal with venison shanks.  Plus it drastically reduces the processing time on them since you can just remove the shank, clean the obviously thick stuff from the outside, and then vacuum seal.  If you've ever cleaned shanks for the meat alone, you know that it takes a lot of time and hassle for a very small amount of meat free of tendon, silver skin, and other undesirable tissue.  All of that tissue melts away into wonderful flavor in this dish.

Enjoy! :)


----------



## disco (Feb 3, 2017)

Magnificent meal!

Point!

Disco


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 3, 2017)

Disco said:


> Magnificent meal!
> 
> Point!
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco, appreciate the compliment and Point.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 3, 2017)

TallBM said:


> Ok guys I just posted the recipe here http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/258083/braised-venison-shanks
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy! :)


Thank you for sharing that recipe, I look forward to trying it soon.
Thanks for the Point too.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 4, 2017)

CR, tasty looking treats!


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 4, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> CR, tasty looking treats!


Tasty treats is right, too soon it'll all be gone till next year... :frown:
Thanks for the Point.


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 10, 2017)

Looks tasty for sure.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 10, 2017)

redheelerdog said:


> Looks tasty for sure.  Thumbs Up


Yes'sir sure was, and thank you for the Point.


----------



## chestnutbloom (Feb 10, 2017)

I tip my hat to you for those pics of perfectly cooked venison! Too many people know how to ruin it and I am glad you are not one of them! Beautiful job!


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 11, 2017)

chestnutbloom said:


> I tip my hat to you for those pics of perfectly cooked venison! Too many people know how to ruin it and I am glad you are not one of them! Beautiful job! :drool:


You're too generous with your flattery  :icon_redface:
But yeah, way too many people ruin venison by simply overcooking it and/or over powering it with marinade/seasoning.
Thanks.


----------

